# Cosmetics Corporate Division



## boudoirblonde (Mar 24, 2008)

There are soo many threads about schools and free-lancing and interviews/demos...

But I haven't yet come across a "corporate" thread.

I am currently studying towards a Bachelor Degree in Commerce (Marketing), and I want to (preferably) work in the fashion or make-up industry!

So, do you think if I did a short course in MU it would help me? Or just give a little "push" to my resume?

Does anyone work in the cosmetic corporate sector and have any advice?


----------



## candlesxvi (Jun 2, 2008)

Bumping this, because I have the same dream! I'm currently a Marketing and Visual Studies double major.


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jun 3, 2008)

I think taking a few MU course will help alot. A few of the girls that work for MAC corporate are also MAC freelancers.


----------



## anita22 (Jun 6, 2008)

I've been wondering this too. Currently I work as a brand manager in a beverages company, but would love to switch from beverages to cosmetics!  I do know people who were recruited into brand management at L'oreal straight out of university, but neither had any experience with cosmetics, just a business degree..


----------



## candlesxvi (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephie Baby* 

 
_I think taking a few MU course will help alot. A few of the girls that work for MAC corporate are also MAC freelancers._

 
I didn't think you could just take a few courses, I've looked at two cosmetology and hair schools around me (Empire and Jean Madeline Aveda) and none mention taking a few courses, all are either full time for 42 weeks or part-time for 60something weeks.


----------



## sharon333 (Jun 9, 2008)

i have been looking around as well and I think it is a degree or trade school type situation.


----------



## kobri (Jun 9, 2008)

keep looking, there are schools that offer their courses in sections and you don't have to take the whole thing


----------



## LM_MAC_MAVEN (Jun 9, 2008)

I was wondering this too...anyone know about schools in ny??
I am getting an mba in marketing but i wanna work in cosmetics


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 11, 2008)

i went ahead and did a course to become a qualified MA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im now working at the Dior counter, so I think thats a good step.
They have already said how much they prefer to promote from within.

i think my degree in marketing + make-up qualifications will get me where I want to be


----------



## LM_MAC_MAVEN (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_i went ahead and did a course to become a qualified MA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im now working at the Dior counter, so I think thats a good step.
They have already said how much they prefer to promote from within.

i think my degree in marketing + make-up qualifications will get me where I want to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
that's awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What kind of class was it that you took? I want to do the same thing with my career


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LM_MAC_MAVEN* 

 
_that's awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What kind of class was it that you took? I want to do the same thing with my career_

 
I did a part-time make up course at a local Beauty College


----------

